# Alle Ip-Adressen eine Lokalen-Netzwerkes erfragen



## Vogi (29. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ob es irgendewie möglich ist alle Ip-Adressen eine Lokalen-Netzwerkes zu erfragen, also die Ip-Adressen von allen PC´s, die über das Lokale Netzwerk miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## HoaX (29. Okt 2010)

Nein


----------



## Vogi (29. Okt 2010)

nun ja, ich habe ein lan-spiel gemacht und dafür müsste ich irgendwie rausfinden können auf welchem Pc der Server läuft, das müsste doch irgendwie gehen.


----------



## XHelp (29. Okt 2010)

Du kannst ja z.B. ein Multicast versenden und nur der Server wird darauf antworten.


----------



## krazun (29. Okt 2010)

Das wurde unter anderem schonmal hier diskutiert:

http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/24999-netzwerk-ip-s-sammeln.html

Und hier hat jemand schon eine Variante fertig programmiert um Server im Lan zu finden:

http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/12540-findservers-server-lan-finden.html

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. Hier gabs noch einige Threads mehr zu dem Thema im Forum 

mfg,
krazun


----------



## Vogi (29. Okt 2010)

ok, danke


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (29. Okt 2010)

Danke, so etwas suche ich schon lange!


----------



## cz3kit (29. Okt 2010)

Das müsste doch eigentlich mit einem Broadcaste gehen oder nicht?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (31. Okt 2010)

Wie "weit" reicht in diesem Fall eigentlich das LAN? Sind auf diese Weise Server im Subnetz identifizierbar, oder geht es noch darüber hinaus?


----------



## mabuhay (4. Nov 2010)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Wie "weit" reicht in diesem Fall eigentlich das LAN? Sind auf diese Weise Server im Subnetz identifizierbar, oder geht es noch darüber hinaus?



Also soviel ich weiss gehen Broadcasts nicht über unterschiedliche Netze hinaus. [EDIT] Ja, ist wirklich so  Ein Router blockiert Broadcasts. Sonst wären auf dem Inernet ja jegliche Broadcasts und kein Platz mehr für andere Daten...

mfg


----------

